# Lump in pubic area



## LizM01 (Apr 23, 2012)

I am trying to figure out what diag code to use for the following:  
"Pea size lump in pubic area"
the patient is male.  

Please help.


----------



## jmcpolin (Apr 23, 2012)

how about 789.39 or 782.2


----------

